# jailbroken 2.1 iphone 3G doesn't back up



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I just jailbroke my 3G iphone to 2.1, and now I notice that when I try to back up the phone, it starts but then it stops and it tells me that it failed because iPhone disconected.

Anyone else have this problem?

Any ideas?

doing this on a MBP 2.2, using iTunes 8

Thanks


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

I've had this happen a couple times on my iPod Touch with 2.1 with iTunes 8. I just click sync again and it goes thru fine. 

I don't think its a jailbreak thing but rather an iTunes 8 issue. Since obviously my iPod is still connected


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I see, when it happens I do click do it again and I get the same error message.

and when you check your preference (in iTunes) and you click on Devices I can see my phones name in the back up, so am I to assume that it was backed up?

If that is the case then it backs up VERY fast now.

BTW, where do I find the back up file?


----------



## kungfookiller (Jun 11, 2008)

this isn't a jailbreak issue. I have both the 1st gen iPhone and 3G and ever since I updated to 2.1 I get this everytime I try running an update/restore/sync. It's weird but I find if I am working on somethin else and iTunes is trying to backup in the background it always says my iPhone has disconnected but if I actually sit there and watch it it always works. I hope they fix this soon.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I thought that the problem might be happening while running other apps....so I rebooted and just launched iTunes and still the same issue.

hopefully there is a fix...it's no big deal for me...just if I loose everything i'll have to redo the whole phone again.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

kungfookiller said:


> this isn't a jailbreak issue. I have both the 1st gen iPhone and 3G and ever since I updated to 2.1 I get this everytime I try running an update/restore/sync. It's weird but I find if I am working on somethin else and iTunes is trying to backup in the background it always says my iPhone has disconnected but if I actually sit there and watch it it always works. I hope they fix this soon.


Now that you mention it, seems that's the case with me too least most of the time. If I am not sitting there watching it it tends to say it disconnected after a lil bit.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

kb244 said:


> Now that you mention it, seems that's the case with me too least most of the time. If I am not sitting there watching it it tends to say it disconnected after a lil bit.


Me too. If I don't watch my toaster oven, it toasts on the "5" setting rather than "6." 

My iPhone backups are fine now, though.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

HowEver said:


> Me too. If I don't watch my toaster oven, it toasts on the "5" setting rather than "6."
> 
> My iPhone backups are fine now, though.


Har Har, but it seems to have something to do with whether or not iTunes has focus as far as being the foreground application (more so than actually "watching" it).


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I made sure that it was the only program loaded and it still gave me the same issue, after a reboot, I will try repairing permission on a fresh reboot and see if this still does it.


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 8, 2008)

Sounds like just an Itunes 8 issue. Try reverting back to 7 and see how that goes?


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

dont you need iTunes 8 to manage the new 2.1 firmware, whether it's jailbroken or not?


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

bmovie said:


> dont you need iTunes 8 to manage the new 2.1 firmware, whether it's jailbroken or not?


No. I had 2.1 on my before I even updated to iTunes 8. You just won't be able to sync the Genius playlists (since 7 doesn't have that).


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

That's interesting, I grab iTunes 7.7.1 from work, brought it home and tried to sync with my iphone and it wouldn't let me do it...it told me I need itunes 8.

all this before I did the 10.5.5 update, now to see if this update will fix my sinc problem with iTunes.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

I noticed the disconnect error always occurs right when it goes to sync contacts/mail/calendars, etc.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

kb244 said:


> I noticed the disconnect error always occurs right when it goes to sync contacts/mail/calendars, etc.


Same here, I will try not setting up to sync the contacts and see how it goes.



Didnt' work, got the same problem.


----------



## Rubbie (Feb 27, 2008)

It "may" be a problem with the hacked phones... down about halfway through the page.


blog.iphone-dev.org


----------



## kungfookiller (Jun 11, 2008)

Rubbie said:


> It "may" be a problem with the hacked phones... down about halfway through the page.
> 
> 
> blog.iphone-dev.org



I don't think it has to do with the jb because I had this problem with hugh my 1st gen and 3G before I had jailbroken them. Same as a friend of mine with his 3G.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I also have this problem with my 1G phone - but it is jailbroken.  Also on iTunes 8, Leopard 10.5.5.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

so you think it's a combo 10.5.5 and iTunes 8

cause before these were updated my jailbroken 2.0.1 iphone 3g had no issues backing up.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

It's some combo of iTunes 8, jailbreak and iPhone 2.1

I had the problem before 10.5.5 and I haven't checked yet if 10.5.5 solves it.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

fyrefly said:


> It's some combo of iTunes 8, jailbreak and iPhone 2.1
> 
> I had the problem before 10.5.5 and I haven't checked yet if 10.5.5 solves it.


didn't solve it for me.


----------



## jjjcamp (Sep 29, 2008)

*Jailbroken 2.1 iPhone 3G Not Backing Up*



bmovie said:


> didn't solve it for me.


I've had the same backup problem with 2.1 on a 3G iPhone with 10.5.5 and iTunes 8. After restoring back to the official unjailbroken 2.1 the problem disappears, so maybe it is just a jailbrake issue. It definitely is not backing up, because even though the phone name shows up under devices in iTunes 8 prefs, it doesn't show a recent backup time, and I can't get it to back up manually by right clicking on the iPhone and choosing backup. It just gives the same "unable to back up iPhone because it disconnected" error. 

Anybody have any ideas about this?


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I think I know why the phone disconnects when backing up.

I had some issues with the phone so I did a restore and jailbroke it again, cydia was installed, the phone backed up no problem. Now I had a game a friend of mine gave me, so I went through the whole SSH thing with mobileinstallation setting permissions...after doing this the phone will not back up now.

So I think if you hack the phone with cracked games/apps the phone will not back up anymore.

Can anyone confirm this?


----------

